# First mods



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Jj200217 said:


> Hello I own a 2013 1.4l Lt automatic with 48000 miles and I'm thinking zzp stage 2 and a BNR tune. Would that be worth the money or is there a more efficient way to get some boost. I'm not looking to do anything crazy like get a bigger turbo. This is still gonna be used to daily.


Wastegate actuator and downpipe


----------



## Jj200217 (Sep 21, 2021)

cruze991 said:


> Wastegate actuator and downpipe


should i get those to start before the zzp stage 2 or is the zzp stage 2 even worth it?


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Jj200217 said:


> should i get those to start before the zzp stage 2 or is the zzp stage 2 even worth it?


I don’t think it’s worth it to be honest. Only the intercooler is worth it, other than that it doesn’t offer much. If you don’t care about turbo noises don’t get the intake you’ll lose power due to heat. You’ll save more money and make around the same power with a downpipe Wastegate actuator and tune.


----------



## Jj200217 (Sep 21, 2021)

cruze991 said:


> I don’t think it’s worth it to be honest. Only the intercooler is worth it, other than that it doesn’t offer much. If you don’t care about turbo noises don’t get the intake you’ll lose power due to heat. You’ll save more money and make around the same power with a downpipe Wastegate actuator and tune.


Thanks. anything you recommend? zzp has a downpipe/mid pipe combo or should i just get a downpipe? What tune would you recommend? Also would the intercooler be smart or am i good with the stock setup?


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Jj200217 said:


> Thanks. anything you recommend? zzp has a downpipe/mid pipe combo or should i just get a downpipe? What tune would you recommend? Also would the intercooler be smart or am i good with the stock setup?


I recommend trifecta as I’m making roughly 200 wheel hp with their tune. Bnr makes slightly more power but they take forever to respond to emails and stuff. I have the zzp intake with the stock intercooler and it’s heat soaked like 90 percent of the time so definitely get the intercooler if you have the money. Not sure about the mid pipe but I have the downpipe and it’s definitely worth it.


----------



## Skryte (May 8, 2021)

Has anybody installed one of these? I am thinking about doing this instead of a CAI.









Chevrolet Cruze Predator II Ram Air Hood 2010-2015


Add style and performance to your 2010-2015 Chevy Cruze with this Predator II Cruze Hood. We took an aggressive original design (our Predator Hood), and soften some edges, gave additional engine clearance and greater visibility from inside the vehicle. This 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015...




www.bmcextremecustoms.net


----------



## Jj200217 (Sep 21, 2021)

so theoretically an intake would help if an inter cooler was installed?


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Jj200217 said:


> so theoretically an intake would help if an inter cooler was installed?


It adds like 5 whp and better throttle response but yeah with the stock intercooler your just losing power because it’s just sucking in hot engine bay air. Even when it’s 60 degrees out my intake temps are still near 100


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

The factory intercooler is small and it’s sandwiched between the ac condenser and the radiator. The zzp one is bigger and is a front mount so you gain power and always pulling in cold air


----------



## akulahawk (Mar 16, 2015)

If I was going to modify my cruze at all, I would’ve gone with a larger intercooler that would’ve been a front mount unit. I no longer have that particular car so that is not a particular concern of mine anymore, however that is something that I would have done if I was looking for consistent power from a relatively easily changeable part without having to deal with smog issues. The car should be able to easily handle a new intercooler without any changes to start programming. I live in California so having to deal with the CARB is a necessary pain in the backside. So therefore I have to go along with what they demand.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jj200217 said:


> Hello I own a 2013 1.4l Lt automatic with 48000 miles and I'm thinking zzp stage 2 and a BNR tune. Would that be worth the money or is there a more efficient way to get some boost. I'm not looking to do anything crazy like get a bigger turbo. This is still gonna be used to daily.


Welcome Aboard!

1. Make sure your plugs are gapped and torqued correctly.
2. Start using at least 89 octane fuel (I use 93)
3. Buy & install a tune
4. after that, besides the larger turbo, all the other mods are minimal gains.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I would say replace to ZZP intercooler just because of bad location from stock. Keeps my car much cooler ever since I installed it


----------

